# How do you get rid of dry watermarks!!



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

So I thought i'd start cleaning my own car.

I got everything down fine, but the drying process is taking the ****.

After I have done a rinse after the car foam i use a chamois which 1 takes ages, 2 stops sucking up water which then ultimately leaves dirty water sports everywhere.

I have seen some people use a leaf blower, what is your advice on these? If they are good can you recommend me some.

Any tips for drying the car and what items to use would be appreciated

My current sequence is

Rinse
Add insect remover
Clean Wheels
Foam car
Rinse
Dry
Wax

On a side note what is the best as in most effective snow foam brand to use? Without stripping the wax off. Would have to be compatible with the karcher washer


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

After you foam car and rinse you need to use a 'two bucket' to release the dirt from the car.
Hence why you are getting the 'drying spots' it's likely to be actual residue of dirt. Snow foam loosens the dirt but won't remove it. You need a good wash mitt for that. Drying will then become a piece of cake.
Just my opinion


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Give me 10 minutes and I will put together an answer for you.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

So basically, after I have used the foam, rinse the foam off and then do what exactly?

Also what is your opinion on the best car shampoo/foam to use with the pressure washer. 

Also opinion on the leaf blower?


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kadir said:


> Give me 10 minutes and I will put together an answer for you.


Thanks


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Spend money on a decent micofibre too for drying


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I heard mixed reviews on microfiber towel's, i head that chamois was the way forward and to avoid microfiber towels for the drying but are okay for polishing but that doesnt make any sense to me lol.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> So basically, after I have used the foam, rinse the foam off and then do what exactly?
> 
> Also what is your opinion on the best car shampoo/foam to use with the pressure washer.
> 
> Also opinion on the leaf blower?


i have a sthil leaf blower its awesome doing the car off


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

just watch a few of these 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=washing+a+car


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thought I would add the products that im using too. 

Foam - Connect and Clean Car shampoo ( karcher )
Wonder Wheels Cleaning Kit, 500ml
Auto Glym Active Insect Remover, 500ml
Triplewax Jumbo Sponge
Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel
BODYGUARD GL8972 Nitrile Powder Free Gloves, Black, Set of 100
Microfibre Car Cleaning Cloths Car Waxing Polishing Towels (3 Pack)40cmx60cm 380gsm
Kent B250C Bestselling Best-Quality Chamois Leather
Swizöl 1091010 Swissvax Wax Applicator Pad - Black


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay..

So first thing to do is set fire to your chamois! LOL.. And replace this with a plush microfibre drying towel or even a waffle weave drying towel! Get one of each as microfibre towels are for the most part machine washable and if looked after can last years.

After your final rinse, dry a panel at a time. I would start with the roof and glass first. That works best for me anyway. And herein is where a quick detailer comes in handy; spritz some quick detailer onto the panel to be dried and wipe dry with your microfibre drying towel.

Try to avoid washing the car in direct sunlight and make every effort to try clean the car when it is cool. If a car has been standing in the sun/heat for any length of time then any water introduced to the car won't take long to dry up leaving you with wretched water spots.


My sequence..

- Clean wheels/tyres and arches.
- Rinse car
- Snow foam car and allow to dwell for a few minutes before rinsing off
- Contact wash - 2 bucket method with wash mitts (avoid cheap sponges)
- Rinse 
- Dry with quick detailer and microfibre drying towel
- Clean glass/dress tyres and black plastics etc etc

I also do have the equivalent of a leaf blower (Metro Sidekick) which I use to dispel standing water from mirrors/wheel lug nut areas/calipers etc etc... This Sidekick also comes into its own when dispelling water from the engine bay!


There are some good online car care websites from which you can buy very decent car care products including..

- Polished Bliss
- Clean Your Car
- Clean and Shiny


Drying Towel..

PB Luxury Drying Towel | Ultra Safe Deep Pile Microfibre Drying Towel


Bilt Hamer Auto Foam..

Snow Foams & Foam Lances | Car Care & Detailing Products


A couple of links for your perusal..

Safe Washing And Drying | Car Care Advice | Polished Bliss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5b9pooMjtA


Any questions; just ask. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Any cleaning tips, Kadir is your man, and best part is he's only 10 mins away.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Geof and Kadir.

Kadir a few questions .

Can you recommend the best and most efficient foam/car shampoo to use with my pressure washer? I was looking at a 5ltr Pro-Kleen Professional Cherry Snow Foam with Wax ( although i wax my car using swissvax at the end )

Also drying with a " Quick detailer " can you point me in the right direction here. Also in regards to the leaf blower, can i use this then as a substitute for the microfiber drying towel?

With the two bucket method what do solution do you recommend to put in to the bucket.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Snow Foam - see my last post; I made mention of the Bilt Hamber Auto Foam from Polished Bliss. Very good value for money.

In terms of a quick detailer; I would recommend for you the Last Touch quick detailer from Meguiars as this is a US gallon size bottle - so almost 4 litres which you can dilute if need be. Very good value for money. Clean Your Car also sell Chemical Guys Quick Detailers in US gallon sizes. Or you could always nip to your nearest branch of Halfords and buy some Auto Glym Rapid Detailer - currently on a 3 for 2 promotional offer (across all cleaning products in store).

Two bucket method shampoo solution - check out the ranges of shampoo that Polished Bliss have to offer, any of them will work well. Or if you feel it is a bit of a minefield, just try the Poorboys Super Slick and Suds shampoo and let us know how you get on!

Hope that helps buddy! :wavey:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Kadir said:


> Snow Foam - see my last post; I made mention of the Bilt Hamber Auto Foam from Polished Bliss. Very good value for money.
> 
> In terms of a quick detailer; I would recommend for you the Last Touch quick detailer from Meguiars as this is a US gallon size bottle - so almost 4 litres which you can dilute if need be. Very good value for money. Clean Your Car also sell Chemical Guys Quick Detailers in US gallon sizes. Or you could always nip to your nearest branch of Halfords and buy some Auto Glym Rapid Detailer - currently on a 3 for 2 promotional offer (across all cleaning products in store).
> 
> ...


best detailing spray is poorboys qd+. I've tried them all and nothing comes close to the poorboys not even the swissvax detailing spray at £40 a shot


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Geoff; can you get the Poorboys QD in gallon size?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Kadir said:


> Geoff; can you get the Poorboys QD in gallon size?


I've never looked into it to be fair but i should do as my wife helps her self to it


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay thanks.

Another stupid question.

These microfiber cloths are machine washable right?

I got a pack of 3 which are supposed to be premium quality , they for sure feel super soft.

1 I dedicate to remove the wax with and 1 for the drying ( as of now ).

Am i okay to wash these once used and then re use them for the next wash? Does the same apply for a Kent Q2429 2-in-1 Microfibre Noodle Wash Mitt.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Okay thanks.
> 
> Another stupid question.
> 
> ...


Your ok to wash them but DO NOT add fabric softener or conditioner in the wash. Just washing powder.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252511056715 


Use this type of wash mitt


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay thanks, so just washing powder and that's all, is it okay to just hand wash it wit ha bar of soap? 

Okay so this is what I got now, let me know how it sounds.

Rinse

Car shamp/foam ( Bilt Hamber Auto Foam ) ( pressure washer ) 

Rinse

Apply same car shamp/foam again but this time use a microf mit along with the 2 bucket rinse and shamp. ( is it okay to use the Bilt Hamber Auto Foam in the bucket again even though used originally with the pressure washer ?)

Dry with Microf towel , so when do i actually use the Quickdetailer? where is this step?

Finish off with WAX

Alloys / tyres and glass are ignored from the above.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Okay thanks, so just washing powder and that's all, is it okay to just hand wash it wit ha bar of soap?
> 
> Okay so this is what I got now, let me know how it sounds.
> 
> ...


You use the detailing spray inbetween waxing. 
Yes put them in the washing machine. 
I have this wash mitt but unpick the line of thread inbetween your fingers. 
The Polar Woolen Wash Mitt - By Autobrite Direct


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks 

So is this wash mit no good? It was the one that guy used in one of the videos you sent, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

So basically the Quick detailer is a replacement instead of wax? Am a little confused, so you never use the QD and WAX on the same day?

For example

Day 1. cleaned car , waxed
day 7 cleaned car , QD
day 31 clean car , waxed??


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So is this wash mit no good? It was the one that guy used in one of the videos you sent, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> ...


No quick Detailer is what it is. A quick wax. 
I use it inbetween a big wax that takes me hours. 

That wash mitt is good for wheels or the wife's car lol


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol ah shit , forget that then lol. 

So basically, after drying the car use the QD or can i apply it while drying ie when there is still water on the car?

Then after QD I can apply the swiss vax?

Also that wash mit you have, whats the correct cleaning method for that after use?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Lol ah shit , forget that then lol.
> 
> So basically, after drying the car use the QD or can i apply it while drying ie when there is still water on the car?
> 
> ...


Your ok with spots of water on it while using the poorboys qd+ detailing spray. 
But if your waxing but wax after polishing and if your waxing after polishing I would wash the car off again or wipe over with ipa but I'm getting too technical now. If you rub your hand over your paint work and it feels a bit gritty you should clay bar it. 

What Swissvax have you got ?

I usually leave my wash mitt to just dry off after rinsing it off after us


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I use swissvax onyx although i have a pot of best of show which is collecting dust.

I'm a total noob to all this so go as technical as you want, i like to learn 

So tell me, does my sequence below seem okay?

Rinse

Car shamp/foam ( Bilt Hamber Auto Foam ) ( pressure washer ) 

Rinse

Apply same car shamp/foam again but this time use a wool mit along with the 2 bucket rinse and shamp. ( is it okay to use the Bilt Hamber Auto Foam in the bucket again even though used originally with the pressure washer ?)

Dry with Microf towel 

Use PoorB QD+

Finish off with onyx WAX

Appreciate your help btw


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd say the drying and quick detailer is a one stage process for me
Also I'd use a dedicated foam wash for the snow foam and a specific soft shampoo like meguiars


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Rinse
> 
> Car shamp/foam ( Bilt Hamber Auto Foam ) ( pressure washer )
> 
> ...


I've tweeted it a bit but you get the idea.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

AHHH?!?!?!!

So now i need a snow foam, foam. Then another separate shampoo for the 2 stage cleaning? What good shampoo's are there to use. 

Who would have thought cleaning a car is this complicated


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> AHHH?!?!?!!
> 
> So now i need a snow foam, foam. Then another separate shampoo for the 2 stage cleaning? What good shampoo's are there to use.
> 
> Who would have thought cleaning a car is this complicated


Ide go to Halfords buy 2 get 1 free. Get a meguires shampoo a polish and get the tyre gel for free as your 3rd product.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks mate.

Just saw this and its on amazon prime, what do you think 

Meguiar's Ultimate Wash and Wax

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Just saw this and its on amazon prime, what do you think
> 
> ...


Yes that's fine just think Halfords offer a better deal or ring the polishing booth in Preston and say I sent you. He won't rip you off he will only sell you what ou need. 
The Polishing Booth - Car Detailing Supplies


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks mate appreciated


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Thanks mate appreciated


No problem.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I use this snow foam

Valet PRO pH Neutral Snow Foam (1 Litre) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JN5V5M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_en0ZxbN7KNSYQ

Results are decent and good coverage. Just bought a nozzle which fits the karcher pressure washer from eBay 










Also after washing and snow foaming make sure you clean/dry all of your boot area as a lot of water/foam gets trapped there


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks mate, that foam amount is awesome, I just bought the one Kadir recommended so will see how that goes, I have a karcher nozzle already as i bought their car shampoo bottle which came with a nozzle, I was thinking of buying the one that you use, what lr bottle is it and how long does it last you? Also the nozzle has a setting to control the amount of foam being used right? What do you keep the setting on for that amount of foam? I'd imagine its set to full ?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151329579074 

Any lance foam bottle like this will be good. The karcher won't give you great results tbh.
If you filled up the bottle it would at least last 5 washes for me. Although I tend to fill it up less so I can make a fresh dilution before washing each time.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

jrattan said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151329579074
> 
> Any lance foam bottle like this will be good. The karcher won't give you great results tbh.
> If you filled up the bottle it would at least last 5 washes for me. Although I tend to fill it up less so I can make a fresh dilution before washing each time.


Yes awsome bottle I have this one.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I can't order from ebay my account got banned god knows why. 

Can you refer me to a similar bottle on amazon that would fit my karcher K2 compact


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Karcher Snow Foam Lance By Detailers United - FREE 12 Month Warranty https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01ATINGSA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_exa0xb5D7V337


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> I can't order from ebay my account got banned god knows why.
> 
> Can you refer me to a similar bottle on amazon that would fit my karcher K2 compact


the polishing booth i told you about sells all this. ring him


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow just read through all 5 pages...

...Almost lost for words, I would recommend searching for junkman, ammo nyc or chemical guys on YouTube. You will then know how to wash and detail your car properly.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Autobrite Direct - they sell the foam lance and their own 'Magifoam' snow foam, the best snow foam I've ever used for shifting dirt. They're running an offer at the moment.

Try Serious Performance detailing spray, I've used it for years now and nothing beats it!


----------



## andrea1234 (Nov 10, 2017)

Moff said:


> Spend money on a decent micofibre too for drying


Asbolutely right. Personally, I tried the 3shine - Professional Car Detailing of the italian brand Ma-Fra and it works perfectly. It's a high performance micro-fibre technology cloth. This kind of product could definitely help you with the watermarks problem.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

As well as all the other clever bits people have mentioned keep the whole car wet until you are ready to dry it completely and be clever about when you wash it. 

Washing her in the blazing heat of the day or when the paint is really hot will result in some very quick drying and harsh water mark rings........ wash the car first thing in the morning or last thing in the evening when the paint has cooled. 

I use most of the products mentioned previously but after the snow foam I will was and rinse each panel individually to prevent soap drying on the paint. 

Wash bonnet, power hose it down 
wash wing, power hose it down (wet bonnet as well) 

you get the idea and then I will microfiber the crap out of the car and quick detailer.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Back to the OP's original question.

Believe me when i tell you that i am lazy. However, unfortunately for me. My lazyitius will not allow me to cut corners, it just means that things take a while to get done.

Wash your car as per your prefered method, but do it one panel at a time as mentioned. When rinsing that panel down, keep the ones done previous wet. Do Not Let Them Dry.

When it comes to drying, as daft as this sounds i use the hose on a low pressure with an even flow to pull most of the water of the car starting at the top working down, just like this. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOK5BdWqr6A
This will remove most of the water on your car depending on the contaminets on your paint that the water can hold onto. Then as advised a quick spray with a QD and micro fibre cloth will remove the rest (what little is there).

This is the easiest way i have found yet, but i keep looking for easier ways.


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

Some solid advice on here guys thank you


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm new to this thread so has anyone mentioned the hard water problem. My previous house hadca hard water supply and I ended up buying an in-line filter canister and made sue I only rinsed with that water. It immediately reduced the marks left when water dries on the surface.


----------

